Ask HN: What is the coolest open source project you've seen in the past year? - tomrod
======
MarcellusDrum
Godot game engine, definitely. Sure, it still have a long way to go, but it is
getting quality updates regularly that the hype for the updates is mind
blowing. I can definitely see it being a serious rival to Unity in a few
years, at least in the 2D market.

------
tomrod
For me, I am most excited about MLFlow. Having worked in this space for
awhile, good MLOps is a wonderful thing!

But I am always curious what else people are doing to save the world or, at
minimum, make life better/cooler/smarter.

------
SkyLinx
For me it's Kubernetes. It's just amazing.

